# hybrid opinions poll



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 8, 2008)

looks like people are becoming less agaisnt hybrids and more civil in the newest hybrid thread so I was just wondering what is you opinion, please keep it civilised please, no name calling and stuff


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 8, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> looks like people are becoming less agaisnt hybrids and more civil in the newest hybrid thread so I was just wondering what is you opinion, please keep it civilised please, no name calling and stuff




I doubt it.A lot of people are just sick of banging their heads against brick walls.The ones that produce this rubbish have no concept of the problems they are causing and obviously don't care.


----------



## mungus (Dec 8, 2008)

Dont bloody well think so !!
I think thats civil enough...........................:|


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 8, 2008)

I cant see the point,we have some off the best pythons in the world,if you plan to breed anything,breed the same species...


----------



## Dave (Dec 8, 2008)

If they were REALLY nice I'd keep one, but I would have it as a 'pet' only and not breed them..


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 8, 2008)

yer I wouldnt mind a nice one, wouldnt breed them cause it would be to hard to get rid of the babys unless selling them for basically nothing which means you may end up out of pocket


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 8, 2008)

What's a hybrid ??


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 8, 2008)

I wouldn't breed them, but some of them look amazing!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 8, 2008)

I would keep one, but I wouldnt breed them.


----------



## jessb (Dec 8, 2008)

*yawn*


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Leave it the way nature made them, we dont have crap snakes like america so no need to hybridize the **** out of everything like they do, then we'll just end up having hardly any pure lines left.


----------



## Lewy (Dec 8, 2008)

...


----------



## Lewy (Dec 8, 2008)

Don't all you people get it if you buy one then you are supporting the breeding of hybrid's 

The best way to stop it is not to buy them Its that simple


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 8, 2008)

DanTheMan said:


> Leave it the way nature made them, we dont have crap snakes like america so no need to hybridize the **** out of everything like they do, then we'll just end up having hardly any pure lines left.


 Lol, dont get ya tongue tied into a knot.

Some morphs actually look spectacular, 
http://www.designermorphs.com/9-8-07albinocinnamon01.jpg
http://images.snapfish.com/33;7:67923232fp64=ot>2326=754=858=XROQDF>2323587777935ot1lsi



But anyways.


----------



## Lewy (Dec 8, 2008)

I think that there are just to many kids who just dont understand the devastating impact of breeding hybrid's will have on the Australian ecology

Its just not good enough to just say i wont breed it if i get one or to say just once can't hurt


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 8, 2008)

rainbow__serpent said:


> Lol, dont get ya tongue tied into a knot.
> 
> Some morphs actually look spectacular,
> http://www.designermorphs.com/9-8-07albinocinnamon01.jpg
> ...


 


Sorry those are Ball Pythons, and certainly dont look like a hybrid to me, but any way, we're talking about Australian pythons. A hybrid is when you breed to different species of pythons together.

And I wasn't getting worked up, chillax!


----------



## Boney (Dec 8, 2008)

U.S.A, U.S.A . send back the jags we dont want them,  they are so ugly we already got the best looking pythons in the world ..:lol::lol:


----------



## zulu (Dec 8, 2008)

*re hybrid*



Ramsayi said:


> I doubt it.A lot of people are just sick of banging their heads against brick walls.The ones that produce this rubbish have no concept of the problems they are causing and obviously don't care.



Yep Yep and Yep


----------



## FAY (Dec 8, 2008)

They all reckon that they won't breed them.......... ........as if...


----------



## Retic (Dec 8, 2008)

What's a poll ?


----------



## Lewy (Dec 8, 2008)

Anyway i always thought it was illegal???? And it dame well should be


----------



## ecosnake (Dec 8, 2008)

Against un-naturally occurring hybrid/intergrades.


----------



## Boney (Dec 8, 2008)

boa said:


> What's a poll ?


 
havent you watched blokes world boa shame on you:lol:


----------



## scam7278 (Dec 8, 2008)

dickyknee said:


> What's a hybrid ??



ask ya mate


----------



## Retic (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh you mean a pole ?



ANTARESIA1 said:


> havent you watched blokes world boa shame on you:lol:


----------



## Kyro (Dec 8, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> They all reckon that they won't breed them.......... ........as if...



Some of us definately won't, as I have stated before I was extremely uneducated on the problems hybridising can cause when I purchased my hybrid python & I have learnt a lot since then & won't be breeding him.


----------



## tomcat88 (Dec 8, 2008)

all those who "just want one" are the ones creating a market for them in the 1st place. if you want them for viewing pleasure than just have a gander on the american websites. no harm done there.


----------



## Retic (Dec 8, 2008)

I absolutely love hybrids, some of them maybe aren't the prettiest thing out there but the good far outweighs the bad in my opinion. 
People have to let go of their prejudices and experience the joy before criticising all hybrids.
Most of those against them have never owned one and to be honest neither have I, the closest I came was a Magna that ran on petrol and LPG which was a sort of hybrid but my goal is to one day own a Toyota Prius. You lot really shouldn't be so judgemental.


----------



## scam7278 (Dec 8, 2008)

lmfao ash


----------



## Boney (Dec 8, 2008)

thats the one !!! we should have a pole next about why we say things like we dont like hybrids because .
ect...
people will think less of us 
people think hes a crap keeper 
someone might find out i got a jag 

is it just politicaly correct to say you dont . everyone dont think the same so everyones not just thinking about locals and the enviroment, ect and i realise the other issues . but yeh ?


???


----------



## Lewy (Dec 8, 2008)

boa said:


> I absolutely love hybrids, some of them maybe aren't the prettiest thing out there but the good far outweighs the bad in my opinion.
> People have to let go of their prejudices and experience the joy before criticising all hybrids.
> Most of those against them have never owned one and to be honest neither have I, the closest I came was a Magna that ran on petrol and LPG which was a sort of hybrid but my goal is to one day own a Toyota Prius. You lot really shouldn't be so judgemental.


 


ROFL Thats gold :lol:


----------



## Smithers (Dec 8, 2008)

How many of you out there have a dog that is of a particular breed/breeds? that breed come about how? x-breeding that's how. There will always be debate on pro's and con's of animal breeding wheather it's line breeding or cross breeding. What if they found a scientific marvel from cross breeding that outweighed the negatives ? Or dare I say it a cure for our worst ailment today Cancer. Science and animals have played a big part in the way we live today, If we were to stick our heads in the sand everytime something new and contraversial came up we wouldn't be living like we do today. Isn't it great how we all have different opinions


----------



## SCam (Dec 8, 2008)

rainbow__serpent said:


> Lol, dont get ya tongue tied into a knot.
> 
> Some morphs actually look spectacular,
> http://www.designermorphs.com/9-8-07albinocinnamon01.jpg
> ...


 i reckon they look hidious...especially the 2nd 1


----------



## Danni (Dec 8, 2008)

Smithers said:


> How many of you out there have a dog that is of a particular breed/breeds? that breed come about how? x-breeding that's how.
> 
> I dont think its the cross breeding thats the probem as dogs are from one species, where as with snakes there are many different species.
> 
> To me it would be like trying to breed a cat and dog... two different species, not quite the same i know but people do get confused with cross breeding and breeding two diff species.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 8, 2008)

rainbow__serpent said:


> Lol, dont get ya tongue tied into a knot.
> 
> Some morphs actually look spectacular,
> http://www.designermorphs.com/9-8-07albinocinnamon01.jpg
> ...



God those are wrong!!!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 8, 2008)

wow I didnt know this would get so big :lol: loving the comments  :lol:


----------



## m.punja (Dec 8, 2008)

I wonder if Hybrid breeders are going to bother breeding pure line stuff. Being that the majority of people are against Hybrid, will people be able to trust hybrid breeders enough to buy pure line reptiles off them? I know I'd be thinking long and hard about buying some pure line carpets off someone I know is intentionally breeding and selling Hybrids.


----------



## Dave (Dec 8, 2008)

LullabyLizard said:


> God those are wrong!!!



The first is an albino.. I guess you think all albino's are wrong then? Obviously the first isn't a hybrid just a 'morph'.. I would guess the second was bred with two different ball python morphs to make something like that..


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 8, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> The first is an albino.. I guess you think all albino's are wrong then? Obviously the first isn't a hybrid just a 'morph'.. I would guess the second was bred with two different ball python morphs to make something like that..




I do think all albino's are wrong. I think they are disgusting.


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 8, 2008)

hobbo said:


> ask ya mate



I don't have any mates with Hybrids .....
Unless you got some stashed away down there


----------



## sholmes (Dec 8, 2008)

so humans should not cross breed then ? ,i suppose we are all pure breed blood lines i dont think so ha ha ha


----------



## funcouple (Dec 8, 2008)

i wouldnt own or breed a hybrid. as for all that said you would own one but not breed it. as if.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 8, 2008)

If i got a hybrid i mean GIVEN one, i wouldnt treat it badly or anything,its still a living animal...i just wouldnt breed it thats all
cheers


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 8, 2008)

Dogs,humans, what next? How can anyone have an opinion on hybrids if they can't even understand the concept of them?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 8, 2008)

if your worried you are gonna by a hybrid snake cause the breeder is gonna lie, thats why you only buy of mates you can trust well as you wont have problems, or reputable breeders.


----------



## ecosnake (Dec 8, 2008)

seems Ryan that people are not warming to hybrids


----------



## aussie.snakes (Dec 8, 2008)

I have no problem keeping and giving a hybrid a home. After all they are not the spawn of satan. However I would not breed them.


----------



## emmjay23 (Dec 8, 2008)

m.punja said:


> I wonder if Hybrid breeders are going to bother breeding pure line stuff. Being that the majority of people are against Hybrid, will people be able to trust hybrid breeders enough to buy pure line reptiles off them? I know I'd be thinking long and hard about buying some pure line carpets off someone I know is intentionally breeding and selling Hybrids.


 
I was actually reading an earlier post on hybrids and it got me worried.. I'm buying my 1st snake (childreni) in January and I don't want a hybrid! So I'm studying all the pics I can find to make sure it's pure, but hows a noobie really going to tell? I bet there's a few people out there not getting what they're paying for and noobies are great targets. But then why would anyone want to mix when our snakes are already brilliant?


----------



## Luke1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> If they were REALLY nice I'd keep one, but I would have it as a 'pet' only and not breed them..


 
same here! i would keep one, but only if it looked really really goodand could get it cheap


----------



## Stewydead (Dec 8, 2008)

i think alot of people out there think that a hybird is a morph, and treat them as such.

i have no problem being given one but i wont go out of my way to own one, nor would i breed them to sell.


----------



## cockney red (Dec 8, 2008)

sholmes said:


> so humans should not cross breed then ? ,i suppose we are all pure breed blood lines i dont think so ha ha ha


No! We are all Homo Sapiens. Are you one of them thar Martians?


----------



## sholmes (Dec 9, 2008)

ha ha really ? so we all are the same culture ( race) so u are saying that humans are all the same race ?


----------



## Lewy (Dec 9, 2008)

sholmes said:


> ha ha really ? so we all are the same culture ( race) so u are saying that humans are all the same race ?


 

What!!! We are all the same species, What has this got to do with culture??


----------



## aussie.snakes (Dec 9, 2008)

sholmes said:


> ha ha really ? so we all are the same culture ( race) so u are saying that humans are all the same race ?


 
A race is not a different species.

You could compare say an Asian and a Caucasian breeding to a Tanami and Uluru woma breeding. We are all the same species just like the snakes are. It however is not the same as a carpet being bred with a woma. They are different species.

A human hybrid would be a human crossed with a chimp. We are both primates (just as a carpet and woma are snakes) but we are different species.

So your comparision with humans is competely wrong.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 9, 2008)

Just to throw in a question in relation to those talking about different races of humans.... then is it OK to breed all the east coast Morelia together, as the latest DNA reports them as being one species....a Darwin / Diamond cross perhaps?


----------



## antaresia_boy (Dec 9, 2008)

a darwin/diamond cross is a bad idea because they originate from different parts of Australia, with different climates. diamonds need cooler conditions than darwins, diamonds can be quite susceptable (spelling?) to incorrect conditions. so what conditions do you keep it in? a darwins warmer climate with weekly food? or the diamonds cooler conditions with food every 2 or 3 weeks?
that's why you donb't X-breed like that.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 9, 2008)

antaresia_boy said:


> a darwin/diamond cross is a bad idea because they originate from different parts of Australia, with different climates. diamonds need cooler conditions than darwins, diamonds can be quite susceptable (spelling?) to incorrect conditions. so what conditions do you keep it in? a darwins warmer climate with weekly food? or the diamonds cooler conditions with food every 2 or 3 weeks?
> that's why you donb't X-breed like that.



Lucky I didn't marry a Inuit hey


----------



## kakariki (Dec 9, 2008)

As long as people breed animals, there will be the purists and those willing to experiment. I also breed birds & there are some who don't even like the morphs that are being bred, cos they aren't natural. But they are being bred, as are the hybrids. Everyone is entitled to their opinion & each animal should be taken on it's own merits. To blatantly say "I hate all hybrids" is, imo, being a little, shall we say, closed minded. The problem doesn't lie with the hybrids, it lies with human nature & the lack of honesty to call something what it is and while people continue to be verbally bashed for having hybrids, they will continue to be sold off as pure. For the record, I have seen some very beautiful hybrids posted up on AP&S, and while I wouldn't breed them, ( due to lack of human honesty once they leave my control!) I certainly would give some thought to owning one if it came my way. Think of it as 1 less that can be unscrupulously bred from.


----------



## cockney red (Dec 9, 2008)

sholmes said:


> ha ha really ? so we all are the same culture ( race) so u are saying that humans are all the same race ?


Mate, give it a rest, and maybe read a book.


----------



## Lewy (Dec 9, 2008)

cockney red said:


> Mate, give it a rest, and maybe read a book.


 

Hehehe maybe read a book Love it :lol:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 9, 2008)

interesting opinions everyone. maybe people arnt warming up to hybrids :lol: just saw that the last hybrid thread only had 1 deleted post, I guess people have just given up bothering instead


----------



## zulu (Dec 9, 2008)

*re hybrid*



JasonL said:


> Just to throw in a question in relation to those talking about different races of humans.... then is it OK to breed all the east coast Morelia together, as the latest DNA reports them as being one species....a Darwin / Diamond cross perhaps?


Doesnt mean they are all one species jason,that will not be accepted,Dna variation between subspecies has been shown to be very minor thats all,apparently there isnt allot of difference between types of humans,cheetahs or zebras either,its all in its infancy and they need to doo plenty of work over the years.The differences are minor on genetic level and major in the way they manifest themselves outwardly,probably evoloutionary requirement where animals had to modify survival requirements such as colouration,size and behaviour quickly.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 10, 2008)

zulu said:


> Doesnt mean they are all one species jason,that will not be accepted,Dna variation between subspecies has been shown to be very minor thats all,apparently there isnt allot of difference between types of humans,cheetahs or zebras either,its all in its infancy and they need to doo plenty of work over the years.The differences are minor on genetic level and major in the way they manifest themselves outwardly,probably evoloutionary requirement where animals had to modify survival requirements such as colouration,size and behaviour quickly.



haha, a bit like when viridis became Morelia, alot of Condro keepers were up in arms.


----------



## sholmes (Jan 28, 2009)

:evil::evil::evil:


----------



## megrim (Jan 28, 2009)

If the price were right, and the animal what I wanted, I would most certainly purchase a hybrid.

Edit: At time of writing, 50.76% against hybrids. From the crying and gnashing of teeth one sees in these threads I'm honestly surprised that percentage isn't higher.


----------



## Slytherin (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not against them (some can be very attractive and have their own place  , if they were legal), as long as they are clearly designated as "hybrids" and there continues to be pure bloodlines around....but having said that, unfortunately there will always be unscrupulous so-and-sos who will lie just to make a profit. :evil: Seedy human nature ruining it for all...Its always the 'rotten apples' that destroy the bunch.


----------



## Snakebuster (Jan 28, 2009)

I hate hybrids, they're so ugly!!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 28, 2009)

someone make a new thread with options, for hybrids and against hybrids, we will see what peoples opinions are now, I bet there is gonna be a lot more hybrid supporters


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm looking forward to reading a poll on this subject in a few years when carpets with a co-dom gene are more readily available. See how many swing votes there are....

Oh, and I'm Polish/Scottish, both essentually European so sort of a locale cross.....


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 28, 2009)

I am not for hybridising. Takes away the beauty of the individual parent when you wash it away with a different species. However, if a snake was desperate for a home I would give any animal a comfortable home. Its not the snake's fault it is a hybrid. But I know for sure that if I was knowingly keeping one I would NEVER breed with it. It would be here to grow fat and old.


----------



## Slytherin (Jan 28, 2009)

Den said:


> I'm looking forward to reading a poll on this subject in a few years when carpets with a co-dom gene are more readily available. See how many swing votes there are....
> 
> Oh, and I'm Polish/Scottish, both essentually European so sort of a locale cross.....


 
LOL...I think we are all hybrids in one way or another ...just stirring the pot :lol: ...popcorn anyone?


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Jan 28, 2009)

Slytherin said:


> LOL...I think we are all hybrids in one way or another ...just stirring the pot :lol: ...popcorn anyone?



Yes we are mate. Some of us are intergrades, some locale crosses, some hybrids and some in remote areas seem inter-species, we've all seen deliverance?...:lol: I'm interested to see if this thread gets heated....Tattooed number on the dorsal area of the hybrids??

Different strokes for different folks. I'll remain Switzerland; it's comfy on this fence....:lol:


----------



## Slytherin (Jan 28, 2009)

This should get very interesting...


----------



## Earthling (Jan 28, 2009)

The main two reasons discussed that hybrids should be illegal are 
1. Keep the DNA clean in case native population becomes threatened argument
2. People wont really know if what they are buying is really pure.

In talking to geneticists about keeping the line pure, after a few breedings by humans the lines are no longer pure. Breeding for colour, 'temperament', patterns, mutations etc means human selection is taking place, not NATURAL SELECTION.Therefore the species in captivity is genetically different to the 'same' species in the wild. 
Wether the human selection species would survive in the wild is also open to major debate. Some captive bred Human selection Womas released in SA all died. With no natural selection weeding out the weakest and humans possibly breeding the weakest, it wouldnt be hard to conclude otherwise that all released would die. 

If the lines are no longer pure, the number 2 reason to keep hybrids illegal is also invalid.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jul 9, 2009)

Before i get a mouthful. I am not against it but against stupid clowns breeding spotteds and woma's together.


----------



## Australis (Jul 10, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> Dogs,humans, what next? How can anyone have an opinion on hybrids if they can't even understand the concept of them?



You forgot one, the incessant reference to morphs.lol
In just about every hybrid thread.. with token links to 
O/S Hybrids, usually morphs like Jaguar Carpets..etc

Then on the flip side, you have mind blowing (_if you like morphs_) Ball Python morphs
all accomplished within a single species, no hybridising? .. yet hybrids are the future?
and if you don't like it, your an ignorant Aussie.. 20yrs behind the 8-ball of course.. lol




Earthling said:


> Some captive bred Human selection Womas released in SA all died. With no natural selection weeding out the weakest and humans possibly breeding the weakest, it wouldnt be hard to conclude otherwise that all released would die.



I think the above statement is way off the mark, do you possibly have a link to information on the
release?
I recall predation was the downfall of that release program.. finding trackers in Mulga snakes
or something along these lines?


Matt.


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 10, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> I doubt it.A lot of people are just sick of banging their heads against brick walls.The ones that produce this rubbish have no concept of the problems they are causing and obviously don't care.


 
exactly Ramsayi, clueless clowns! then there is always some attention seeker bringing it up cause they have nothing better to talk about
thanks


----------



## cris (Jul 10, 2009)

I would have to admit i had never really thought hybrids were likely to be any real threat to anything, but hybrids are causing problems in at least one case in the US due to them being stronger and larger than the natural pure species. Still in comparison, keeping some species out of their natural range is far more of an issue.

Much of the arguing is over eastern carpets, IMO if you arnt breeding locale pure lines you might as well just breed whatever you think looks nice.


----------



## bump73 (Jul 10, 2009)

Peronally i think people who allow their snakes to escape are doing a lot more damage than someone breeding hybrids. You allow a snake to escape outside it's natural range and you are basically allowing hybridisation to occur in the wild which is a hell of a lot worese than someone doing it in captivity..It only takes one escaped snake to breed with a local species and the whole gene pool can be irreversibly ruined....

Ben


----------



## Feurety (Jul 10, 2009)

Cant see anything wrong with breeding hybrids as long as its done in a controlled enviorment, ie very hard to get license for very experianced breeders, All microchipped and tracked, etc.
I can see a big problem happening if every1 and any1 was aloud to do it.
p.s, after reading many hybrid threads i truely believe many people who say no to hybrids are full of it, simply trying to look part of a cool crew on the forums, seriously i bet nearly every1 here has seen atleast 1 hybrid befor and *thought* WOW that is a truely stunning animal....


----------



## melgalea (Jul 10, 2009)

mungus said:


> Dont bloody well think so !!
> I think thats civil enough...........................:|




agreeeed. 

mel


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jul 10, 2009)

Feurety said:


> Cant see anything wrong with breeding hybrids as long as its done in a controlled enviorment, ie very hard to get license for very experianced breeders, All microchipped and tracked, etc.
> I can see a big problem happening if every1 and any1 was aloud to do it.
> p.s, after reading many hybrid threads i truely believe many people who say no to hybrids are full of it, simply trying to look part of a cool crew on the forums, seriously i bet nearly every1 here has seen atleast 1 hybrid befor and *thought* WOW that is a truely stunning animal....


 You hit the nail right on the head.

as stated, i'd keep one anyday, but I probably wouldn't breed it...


----------



## Colin (Jul 10, 2009)

why is it that a large number of pro hybrid people are basically children :lol: 
and / or newbies that struggle to keep their reptiles alive and really dont have a clue about reptiles in the first place? :lol:

I think the above speaks volumes for their opinions.

doesnt the human brain not fully develop until people reach their early twenties? 
maybe these people should grow up first before you start voicing opinions on things you really dont understand


----------



## Lewy (Jul 10, 2009)

Colin said:


> why is it that the a large number of pro hybrid people are basically children :lol:
> and / or newbies that struggle to keep their reptiles alive and really dont have a clue about reptiles in the first place? :lol:
> 
> I think the above speaks volumes for their opinions.
> ...


 

Couldn't of said it better my self


----------



## beeman (Jul 10, 2009)

Colin said:


> why is it that a large number of pro hybrid people are basically children :lol:
> and / or newbies that struggle to keep their reptiles alive and really dont have a clue about reptiles in the first place? :lol:
> 
> I think the above speaks volumes for their opinions.
> ...


 

Couldnt agree more


----------



## nosk1 (Jul 10, 2009)

hi is anybody selling any jungle hatchies in sydney if so could u pm me also do u need a importing license 2 get a snake from qld to nsw??????


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 10, 2009)

Colin for PM !!!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jul 10, 2009)

I guess is sort of agree with Colin, but what I meant by keeping one is just this.....

My friend, he has a jungle x md (at least he says thats what she is), and shes the loveliest snake you'll ever meet, so I'd definately keep her.

But I don't support people breeding everything together.... but as I said, I'd keep my friends one.


----------



## Retic (Jul 10, 2009)

Really ? Maybe I have been counting in dog years ?



Colin said:


> doesnt the human brain not fully develop until people reach their early twenties?


----------



## cris (Jul 10, 2009)

Colin said:


> why is it that a large number of pro hybrid people are basically children :lol:
> and / or newbies that struggle to keep their reptiles alive and really dont have a clue about reptiles in the first place? :lol:
> 
> I think the above speaks volumes for their opinions.
> ...



I think you would find there are just as many ignorant views on each side. Hybrids are being used by some experienced breeders to transfer traits to create new designer snakes. Anyone really into designer snakes is limiting themselves if they are against hybrids, it will be interesting to see how many change their minds when some of the most trendy snakes are hybrids (I know i wont).


----------



## azn4114 (Jul 10, 2009)

maybe someone should start up a sight with both pure pythons and also hybrids,i know a lot o ppl here would not admit if they like them,i myself dont give a **** what people think really and im not bothered with hybrids as long as i am told it is a hybrid if i was buying one,(unfortunately it could be a lie,or just sold as what it resembles more)i say another forum because i also keep cichlids,now we have some forums that you will get hammered on if you talk about hybrids(fish)and others that love them,i myself keep hybrid fish and breed hybrid fish(called flowerhorns)and love them,its just personal preference!so just an idea..il sign up..... ( I think you would find there are just as many ignorant views on each side. Hybrids are being used by some experienced breeders to transfer traits to create new designer snakes. Anyone really into designer snakes is limiting themselves if they are against hybrids, it will be interesting to see how many change their minds when some of the most trendy snakes are hybrids (I know i wont). ) i agree


----------



## snakey001 (Jul 10, 2009)

What I fined annoying is that we as humans always seem to think we need to make things "better" haven't we all learned yet that we as humans do nothing but stuff things up. Maybe we as humans should be smart enough to under stand that there is a reason that we have the species we have today and then be smart enough to leave it the way it is and enjoy our beautiful reptiles the way they are.
But no we are not that smart are we?? As humans we seem to like destroying every thing in our site just to try and make it better?????????

Stupid really!!!!!!!!


----------



## Colin (Jul 10, 2009)

azn4114 said:


> maybe someone should start up a sight with both pure pythons and also hybrids,i know a lot o ppl here would not admit if they like them,i myself dont give a **** what people think really and im not bothered with hybrids as long as i am told it is a hybrid if i was buying one,(unfortunately it could be a lie,or just sold as what it resembles more)i say another forum because i also keep cichlids,now we have some forums that you will get hammered on if you talk about hybrids(fish)and others that love them,i myself keep hybrid fish and breed hybrid fish(called flowerhorns)and love them,its just personal preference!so just an idea..il sign up..... ( *I think you would find there are just as many ignorant views on each side. Hybrids are being used by some experienced breeders to transfer traits to create new designer snakes. Anyone really into designer snakes is limiting themselves if they are against hybrids, it will be interesting to see how many change their minds when some of the most trendy snakes are hybrids (I know i wont). ) * i agree





cris said:


> *I think you would find there are just as many ignorant views on each side. Hybrids are being used by some experienced breeders to transfer traits to create new designer snakes. Anyone really into designer snakes is limiting themselves if they are against hybrids, it will be interesting to see how many change their minds when some of the most trendy snakes are hybrids (I know i wont)*.



Im just wondering how come you two different users have the same paragraph in your posts, and why your both not online at the same time? both from brisbane too.. your not the same person are you? :lol:


----------



## Retic (Jul 10, 2009)

I think one just cut and pasted the other comment and added 'I agree' rather than quoting.


----------



## diprotodon (Jul 10, 2009)

Feurety said:


> Cant see anything wrong with breeding hybrids as long as its done in a controlled enviorment, ie very hard to get license for very experianced breeders, All microchipped and tracked, etc.
> I can see a big problem happening if every1 and any1 was aloud to do it.
> p.s, after reading many hybrid threads i truely believe many people who say no to hybrids are full of it, simply trying to look part of a cool crew on the forums, seriously i bet nearly every1 here has seen atleast 1 hybrid befor and *thought* WOW that is a truely stunning animal....


 ps cods wollop!! pure like the driven snow thats what i like!! and it aint about being cool its about conservation of our natural world and not selling out and tampering with nature.
say no to hybridisation and the confused people that are breeding them


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 10, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> I guess is sort of agree with Colin, but what I meant by keeping one is just this.....
> 
> My friend, he has a jungle x md (at least he says thats what she is), and shes the loveliest snake you'll ever meet, so I'd definately keep her.
> 
> But I don't support people breeding everything together.... but as I said, I'd keep my friends one.



You cannot have it both ways I'm afraid.If you would be willing to keep a hybrid purely as a pet with no intention to ever use it for breeding purposes you are still helping to make a market for them.As long as there are people with attitudes such as yours there will always be breeders crossing everything to anything.

If no one would ever consider buying hybrids then there would be no market for them.


----------



## sam.evans22 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi I don't understand, I have a coastal cross inland south west carpet python, is that cross breeding? Is there a difference cross breeding snakes to cross breeding dogs? A labradoodle? Two completely different dogs. Is that bad compared to a golden retreiver cross Labrador because they are both retreivers?


----------



## Khagan (Jul 10, 2009)

Feurety said:


> Cant see anything wrong with breeding hybrids as long as its done in a controlled enviorment, ie very hard to get license for very experianced breeders, All microchipped and tracked, etc.



Hahaha funniest thing i've read in a while. Bit extreme don't you think LOL. Who is going to do all this "tracking"? Who is going to pay for a license to breed hybrids when one could disguise their actions for free? 
Which brings me to another point, being that enforcing stuff on hybrids only makes it so people hide the true origins of the snakes even more for fear of whatever punishment, may it be by law or by the community bagging them, so they wont openly admit it's a hybrid and some unsuspecting person will end up with a hybrid thinking it's pure and then breed with that making more hybrids etc etc.


----------



## Snakes1 (Jul 10, 2009)

This post sems to be about follow the rest of the sheep or you get a bashing, Read Reptiles Australia volume 5 issue 1
If you dont like them dont buy them simple as !


----------



## BenReyn (Jul 10, 2009)

Generally, I am opposed to the idea, but given a few factors, I would look to own one if there were some reallly nice ones. 
These factors would have to be though:
Breeder always advertises as hybrids.
If I owned a room that i was infinity% positive that it would not escape. 
And also only if ...i could persude the oldies 
Ben.


----------



## snakey001 (Jul 10, 2009)

Snakes1 said:


> This post sems to be about follow the rest of the sheep or you get a bashing, Read Reptiles Australia volume 5 issue 1
> If you dont like them dont buy them simple as !


 
The problem is that some people are not trust worthy so you don't no what you are buying


----------



## bongie555 (Jul 10, 2009)

im a noobie and dont really have an opinion on the matter so pls flame me if im wrong. i dont even know what the arguement is about. what's obvious to me is that you cant seem to stop the inevitable. it has happened before and always will.
so why dont we just embrace the thought and try to manage it properly or at least to the best of our abilities. no point kidding yourself, thinking you can stop it all together and besides we already bastardised snakes genetic purity already with our selective breeding to suit our own purposes if those people who strongely oppose hybrids had their own way then most of our snakes would be hypos or have stripes,or be albinos or would die within 5 mins of any dramatic sudden temperature changes or if it ate food that had bacteria on it. or if it didnt have the right type of wallpaper on its bedroom walls..
let the zoos and other large organisations to worry about keeping lines pure bcos we cant really on the pet industry to do it..
he he he ...we could then go nuts and create an island like Dr Moreau and cross things like snakes with a croc, or a king cobra with a boa..or or an elephant with a king cobra...hehehe...be kickin **** then..


----------



## azn4114 (Jul 10, 2009)

Colin said:


> Im just wondering how come you two different users have the same paragraph in your posts, and why your both not online at the same time? both from brisbane too.. your not the same person are you? :lol:


 yeah mate sorry,i cut and pasted insted of quoting...my bad


----------



## Colin (Jul 10, 2009)

haha no worries mate :lol: just stiring the pot here


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 10, 2009)

sam.evans22 said:


> Hi I don't understand, I have a coastal cross inland south west carpet python, is that cross breeding?
> You have a coastal x Inland x South west carpet,is that cross-breeding.Do you see the x in my sentence,yes that is cross breeding.By the sound of things yours is crossed 3 ways,correct me if im wrong...


----------

